# Update Tivo Website



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

When you're at your account page, where it shows your email and other information, there's a survey about how likely you are to recommend Tivo.

It asks what device you own, and says select or write-in, even though it's a pull down menu that you can't write anything into. Even worse, it doesn't have the Bolt as a device you might own!


----------

